# Help with my Call of Duty game



## ortonfan_101 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello, I am new to this site (just made my account today) so I apologize in advance for anything that I do wrong. I have a problem with my Call of Duty game. I bought the Call of Duty Warchest and everytime I go to install Call of Duty (this would be Call of Duty 1) a mesage comes up that says, "Setup has detected that you already have Call of Duty(TM) Game Of The Year Edition installed. Please click 'OK' to exit the setup." I have already uninstalled my other Call of Duty game awhile ago when I lost the cd and couldn't get it to play. I have even searched for Call of Duty Game Of The Year Edition on my computer but I can't seem to find it. I don't know what's going on. Could the old CoD Game Of The Year Edition still be on my computer somewhere or is there something wrong with my game?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Try this:

navigate to 'program files'

up top click on 'tools' then 'folder options'.

select 'view' then under 'hidden folders' click on 'show hidden files and folders'

you should now see a folder named 'Install Shield Install Information'.

open this folder and you'll see a bunch of folders named with with random letters and numbers

Open each of these folders and open the 'setup configuration settings' files with notepad

Look at the line that says 'app name' which is typically located near the top.

One of these will have the name of the game you are trying to 'install/uninstall'.

Delete the folder that contains the file.

You should now be able to re-install the game.


----------



## krishpitt (Apr 6, 2007)

i think the call of duty game has been in the registry tht's why it not installing the new one u better first try to uninstall the program from add/remove programs otherwise go in to the registry and delete the folder called call of duty.


Goto --- Start->run->type "regedit", then u will get registry editor menu in that ....

Goto ----Hkey local machines->Software->Microsoft->windows->current version->uninstall 


in uninstall search for call of duty folder and delete it and close all the programs and restart the system.After this try install the new one call of duty game.....:up:


----------



## ortonfan_101 (Apr 6, 2007)

Alright, thank you both very much. I will try it and see if it works. I hope it does, I have been wanting to play Call of Duty again for so long and since I can't play CoD2 (becasue I need to get a better graphics card for my comp) I thought I would play it. Thanks again.


----------



## shooter3000 (Jul 25, 2007)

now i have another problem. A new message says

AUTORUN.exe
*The procedure entry point GevCommandLineA could not be located in the dynamic library KERNEL32.dll.
*
And another message......... *The procedure point tFileType could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll.

*

Somebody please help me with my problems please.....................


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

shooter3000 said:


> now i have another problem. A new message says
> 
> AUTORUN.exe
> *The procedure entry point GevCommandLineA could not be located in the dynamic library KERNEL32.dll.
> ...


Please reply to your thread instead of tagging onto an old thread.

http://forums.techguy.org/games/601500-problem-installing-call-duty.html


----------



## sandeepg30 (Sep 2, 2007)

while starting the game there is sound.but once when you are in the game there is no sound.i tried all sound options but it is not coming.


----------

